# COPS DOJ De-Escalation Instructor Training (3) Day, no cost, Blue Shield Tactical January 9th-11th



## GrantSGT (4 mo ago)

There is another session of this outstanding training hosted by the University of Massachusetts Police Dept., Amherst. Please see attached website to register. Training dates 01/09-01/11/23









De-Escalation Instructor Training Course for Law Enforcement


Law enforcement de-escalation instructor training course that provides the necessary communication skills to be successful with de-escalation training.




www.blueshieldtactical.com


----------

